# DMX-Ansteuerung



## da_kine (14 Dezember 2005)

Grüsse euch!

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer möglichkeit den DMX-Bus (Bühnentechnik) auf eine SPS zu bringen.

Da der DMX auf der RS485 basiert denke ich, dass das gar net so schwierig sein kann, denn eigentlich jeder Hersteller bietet ja eine wenn auch teilweise modifizierte Version der RS485 im Schnittstellenprogramm an.

Jetzt dachte ich, dass sich da vielleicht schon mal jemand die arbeit gemacht hat, das umzusetzen und mir etwas hilfestellung geben könnte. Oder gibt es irgendwelche Librarys oder Koppelstationen die mir diese Arbeit vielleicht abnehmen würden.

MFG

Markus


----------



## edison (13 September 2006)

Möchte das Thema nochmals hervorholen, finde Maxis Umweg über Analogwerte irgendwie von hinten in die Brust geschossen.

Auch eine Anschaltmöglichkeit an Beckhoff Busklemmen würde mich weiterbringen.

Hat mittlerweile jemand auf diesem Gebiet Erfahrungen sammeln könnem?


----------



## zotos (13 September 2006)

Vielleicht hielft es ja einen RS232 Umsetzer zu nutzen und dann auf eine Siemens CP bzw. Beckhoffklemme zu gehen?

http://dworkin-dmx.de/


----------



## Rossi (28 April 2007)

*Wow das könnte sein*

Tach Auch.
Wow das hört sich gut an... Schon mal cp baugruppen mit S7 programiert?? Ist glaub ich wol schwer.... aber muß man irgendwie hin bekommen.
Mit dem ding kann man ja noch den teuren analogbaugruppen konkorens machen (einfach demultiplexer dahinter) und man hat schön günstig ein paar analog ausgänge 

Besten dank für die Info.. aber mir fällt gerade ein gibt es nicht ethernet dmx wandler...... ist glaub ich nicht so koplieziert....

Mfg


----------

